
DigitalOcean Surpasses 1M Users - gregorymichael
https://blog.digitalocean.com/1-million-users/
======
nstart
Huge props to the DO team. Been a happy user of theirs for years and have
always received good service (obviously not the tale for everyone). Lately
I've been enjoying their slow but steady move into becoming a stronger
offering by giving extra services like block storage and load balancers. That
and their API, and their incredible library of docs have been amazing overall.
So much kudos everywhere :).

~~~
gregorymichael
+1. Their content marketing game is exemplary. Amazing example of how to do
marketing right by serving the community.

